# LG TVs



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My son wants to buy a 1080p set in the very near future. I know nothing about LGs. My brother has one, but I've never seen it. He's like my father, never admits to a mistake. 

So, I ask this: How do they stand up to the other sets? I know I could go online and read thousands of reviews, but I'm gonna do what I recommend to newbies. I'm gonna ask for honest answers, I'm not about to read a bunch of reviews by people who know little about what they're writing about.

My son doesn't want to spend a lot of money on the set, he just wants a better set than the 720p Panny plasma he's using. He's been keeping an eye on one particular LG set at Costco. I've told him to wait until almost March when the stores will start the 1080p dump. I have no idea what the model numbers of LGs mean. I've never seen one in a home. I hate to see him waste his money on junk (not that I think the LGs are junk, I just don't know. 

Anybody? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. He wants a 55" set.

Rich


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought a LG 42" 720p plasma a few years ago for my bedroom and I think it is a very good tv even though it was on the cheaper end of the spectrum. I would not hesitate to buy another one when I'm ready, in fact one of the LG 4K TVs is on my list of tvs to check out again when I pull the trigger.

I know this isn't the answer you were necessarily looking for but its my only LG tv experience.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

When I bought my Sharp 32" 1080p I also bought 2 of the 24" LG 1080p TVs for my grand daughters. They look very good.
The TV Geek at Best Buy said that they think the LG is on par with the Samsung as far as longevity and picture.
LG is the biggest maker of appliances in Europe from what I have been told.

My neighbor just bought a 55" Samsung 6203 model for $699 at Best Buy and it is awesome.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-55-class-54-5-8-diag--led-1080p-smart-hdtv-black/6594127.p?id=1219226754517&skuId=6594127

LG 55" same place : Note the ratings and how many have rated them.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=lg+55&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys

Info about LG TV :
http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

I own two LG 1080P TVs (one 47", one 55") and I am very happy with both of them. The LG TVs use IPS panels which do very well with off axis performance at the cost of a minor reduction in the "inky" black performance of the Samsung panels. I just recently added a 65" 4k Samsung to my arsenal with primary factor being the RVU client built in. Otherwise it would have been a toss up between the 3 primary manufacturers (Sony, Samsung, and LG). So in my opinion, it really comes down to what is most important to you...off axis performance or absolute black level performance with the additional factor being what smart TV interface you like best.

So the simple answer is that I don't think you will be disappointed with an LG.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I have an LG 1080p (60" plasma - 60PN5000) purchased last spring. A Wal-Mart was "dumping" them for $598.00! I am extremely pleased with this set. When I first got this thing connected I was absolutely stunned at the detail in the D* picture coming out of my HR21.

Not the brightest screen in the world, but this set is used in a basement environment. Took a week or two tweaking the picture controls to get it where I wanted it. There are eight picture presets, and they can all be adjusted separately for each input.

Really the only "downsides" I've found is that it's a little on the heavy side, and only has 2 HDMI inputs. I managed successfully to bounce it down the stairs (while it was still in the carton) and set it up by myself (had a better back back then). But I needed help to get it lifted back upstairs for the Super Bowl party. It's now back in the basement and still working fine.

Obviously there are no "off-axis" viewing problems with a plasma, and since my last two HD TVs were CRT this was important to me. I would not hesitate to recommend this set, especially for the price, unless it were to be used in a bright environment. It doesn't quite have the color "punch" of smaller screens, but the resolution is outstanding. 1080p (from BD or D* PPV -- not the screening room, that's garbage --) looks excellent, and the set doesn't care if it's 24 or 60 fps.

I should also point out that this set does a great job of upconverting 720p and 480i (leave D* setting on native). However, DVDs need to be upconverted all the way to 1080p by the player IMO. (I don't know why, but D*'s crappy SD looks better native, but not DVDs...) 

I once played a 1080p/60 demo file that I'd downloaded a while back. Suffice to say it looked very nice!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I bought a LG 42" 720p plasma a few years ago for my bedroom and I think it is a very good tv even though it was on the cheaper end of the spectrum. I would not hesitate to buy another one when I'm ready, in fact one of the LG 4K TVs is on my list of tvs to check out again when I pull the trigger.
> 
> I know this isn't the answer you were necessarily looking for but its my only LG tv experience.


Thanx. I went thru a lot of reviews on Amazon yesterday. Someone really ought to put some of them in book form. Some of them are...pathetically funny.

Rich


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a 47" LG at Target (saved 5% with there Red Card) i'm with DirecTV. Did the Disney WOW calibrating DVD. Everyone thinks it's a 4k tv.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich-

Here's an alternative thought: Unless there's something wrong with the 720p plasma he has, he's not going to see a major upscale on his PQ. I'd save and get a 4K at the right time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My mom has a lg plasma hanging on a wall in her personal tv room and it's at least seven years old and she still loves it. They are usually made very well. 

I used to sell a lot of LG and Id easily rank them with Samsung and Panasonic. I like them better than Sony personally but then I don't care for Sony at all myself. 

I'd have no hesitation buying an LG today myself if it speced to my needs. (Size res etc)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Rich-
> 
> Here's an alternative thought: Unless there's something wrong with the 720p plasma he has, he's not going to see a major upscale on his PQ. I'd save and get a 4K at the right time.


He wants a bigger set. There is a difference between my 720ps and the 1080ps (all Panny plasmas). The set he's using now is a 42" and it's the oldest TV in the house and he wants a 55". He's paying for it, he wants an LCD, he doesn't see 4K games coming out for a couple years. In short, he's given it a lot of thought and he's seen the 55" LG he wants at Costco. I had no hand in suggesting the LG. He saw it and was impressed. If he gets it home and doesn't like it, he can always take it back.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> My mom has a lg plasma hanging on a wall in her personal tv room and it's at least seven years old and she still loves it. They are usually made very well.
> 
> I used to sell a lot of LG and Id easily rank them with Samsung and Panasonic. I like them better than Sony personally but then I don't care for Sony at all myself.
> 
> I'd have no hesitation buying an LG today myself if it speced to my needs. (Size res etc)


Thanx. That makes me feel a bit better.

Rich


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The only real complaint I have against LG in general is that they rarely have discreet IR commands, but these are only really an issue if you use programmable remotes like Harmony or URC. With those remotes having discreet power and input commands are very useful.

Other than that customer service, cost of repairs, difficulty getting parts, etc have been said to be poor with them, but they aren't very good with any of the other companies either so I'm not sure if that is much of a factor anymore.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My son bought the LG LCD set the other day. I'd like to thank everyone who responded on this thread and other threads. I didn't see anything negative in any of the posts and that's what I was looking for. Again, my thanx. My son is thrilled with his first TV purchase.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> My son bought the LG LCD set the other day. I'd like to thank everyone who responded on this thread and other threads. I didn't see anything negative in any of the posts and that's what I was looking for. Again, my thanx. My son is thrilled with his first TV purchase.
> 
> Rich


Excellent.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Excellent.


I haven't had a chance to play with the new set yet. He's got a setup that I don't understand and I don't want to screw around with the TV without him here. He's got an XBox and I don't know what else hooked up to it and I have no idea how to control the XBox. I do talk to the XBox from time to time, usually aggravates him. Little victories... :rolling:

Rich


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope it doesn't give him any grief. Good luck.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I hope it doesn't give him any grief. Good luck.


That doesn't sound too optimistic. Have any problems with LGs, Scott? He bought it at Costco, so he has 90 days to return it.

Rich


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Re LG TVs - I understand that they all have some level of always-on non-defeatable digital noise reduction, which can and does negatively affect picture quality. It can't be turned off, not even from the service menu.

On the other hand, they also make the world's only (relatively) affordable OLED big screens, which are incredible TVs.

Check out some of the relevant threads on AVS Forum to get a better idea of what people think about LG.

Keith


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Rich said:


> That doesn't sound too optimistic. Have any problems with LGs, Scott? He bought it at Costco, so he has 90 days to return it.
> 
> Rich


No I have an LG plasma and love it, it's a few years old now.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

My comment was because he bought it and nobody including myself had anything really bad to say. I have a 42' Plasma hanging on the wall in my bedroom and I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> My comment was because he bought it and nobody including myself had anything really bad to say. I have a 42' Plasma hanging on the wall in my bedroom and I'm glad I bought it.


Sometimes stuff is just good. I don't think I've ever read a bad review of a Panny plasma, for instance. I had expected some negative comments, but except for the post prior to yours, all were good and I'd rather go by what people I know think.

Rich


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I am late to this party but the note about the customer circus makes me feel to chime in. I bought a very innovative LG DVD player/recorder some years back and from day one it had a popping sound in its digital audio outlets that seemed to me to be as if a buffer clearing was occurring. It was regular, didn't matter about source material. It just was.

Connecting to Customer circus was painful, the first "repair" was sent back in a new box but otherwise untouched. No notification of that , it just wasn't fixed. Upon recontact they said I hadn't included the purchase receipt copy (Which I had) subsequent returns I plastered a half dozen copies of the receipt. Then it was touched, sent back, same problem, I spoke to the tech that "replaced the complete audio circuit". Sent back again. Was returned supposedly fixed but alas. I gave up on it and shelved it.

Calls went off continent and would drop after being in queue for ten or more minutes, the repair never worked, when they couldn't find receipt they merely sent it back as if fixed instead of contacting me so I could have faxed or emailed a copy so they could proceed. There was no sense of service I could detect. For these reasons, I choose not to have any LG products again from any of their business divisions. Yet I hear their TVs are pretty good.

Don "BTW, LG is a re-branding of a low end AV conglomerate formerly known as Lucky Goldstar" Bolton


Beerstalker said:


> The only real complaint I have against LG in general is that they rarely have discreet IR commands, but these are only really an issue if you use programmable remotes like Harmony or URC. With those remotes having discreet power and input commands are very useful.
> 
> Other than that customer service, cost of repairs, difficulty getting parts, etc have been said to be poor with them, but they aren't very good with any of the other companies either so I'm not sure if that is much of a factor anymore.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky Goldstar! I do recall that brand now. LG has come a long way, but I am pretty entrenched with the nice North Koreans. The 58" plasma I've had now three years continues to be a star. 

The nice thing about UHD is you don't need to go bigger or further back. In fact, closer is probably visually better—up to a point, or whatever your interior designer dictates. (Usually, she who arranges furniture and paintings)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> I am late to this party but the note about the customer circus makes me feel to chime in. I bought a very innovative LG DVD player/recorder some years back and from day one it had a popping sound in its digital audio outlets that seemed to me to be as if a buffer clearing was occurring. It was regular, didn't matter about source material. It just was.
> 
> Connecting to Customer circus was painful, the first "repair" was sent back in a new box but otherwise untouched. No notification of that , it just wasn't fixed. Upon recontact they said I hadn't included the purchase receipt copy (Which I had) subsequent returns I plastered a half dozen copies of the receipt. Then it was touched, sent back, same problem, I spoke to the tech that "replaced the complete audio circuit". Sent back again. Was returned supposedly fixed but alas. I gave up on it and shelved it.
> 
> ...


I gave up on customer service for TVs a long time ago. I have used Panasonic's Concierge Service to get a new TV fixed in my home. That worked well, but that's about the only good experience I've had with calls to manufacturers of any products. I also had good luck with LG phones for a few years, my only experience with anything LG.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure how long the deal is going to last, but Dell has a new 60" 1080p LG plasma on sale for $620. Great price, IMO. Wish I needed another display, but I'm good ATM.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=&cs=04&sku=A7653905&dgc=SS&cid=285152&lid=5447997&acd=12309209225460803

Pretty energy efficient, too. Estimated $31 annual cost.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Almost tempted to buy to stockpile....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Almost tempted to buy to stockpile....


Patience...

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Rich, I am late to this thread also, but would like to add I have 2 LG TV'S and love them. 1 is a 47" the other a 32" when I upgrade to 4K that will also be an LG because they make great TV'S at a reasonable price.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Hi Rich, I am late to this thread also, but would like to add I have 2 LG TV'S and love them. 1 is a 47" the other a 32" when I upgrade to 4K that will also be an LG because they make great TV'S at a reasonable price.


Thanx, good to know.

Rich


----------

